# avis et conseils pour DESINSTALLATION de google drive



## zarathoustra (24 Octobre 2012)

bonjour à tous

j'ai essayé d'utiliser cet outil, mais je le trouve tres tres contraignant, et ce pour plusieurs raisons
tout d'abord, je trouve que l'interface n'est pas claire, et on ne sati pas trop ou il va
par exemple je n'arrive pas a trouver une procédure pour le désinstaller sur mac os

1. avec vous une idée (expérience) de désinstallation sur mac osx?
2. quel est votre avis sur google drive?

Merci pour votre aide et retour.

Cdlt,

Z.

il est indiqué sur le site : "Cliquez sur l'icône "Google Drive" dans la barre d'outils de votre ordinateur."
pas très clair pour un MAC user,
et par contre pour pc tout est tres clair par contre
ne serais je pas un peu parano?
​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h27 ----------

En creusant un peu, j'ai réactivé ma barre du haut et l'icône Google Drive est apparue.
Ensuite, préférences, et voici ce que préconise "les conseils de Google" :

"
3. When the Google Drive Preferences window opens, choose Disconnect account.
*4. After you've confirmed disconnecting your account, open the Applications folder and move the Google Drive icon to your trash.*
"

=> Vous ne pensez pas que ce n'est pas normal de conseiller une telle procédure de déinstallation? J'ai lu et relu plein de fois dans le forum mage (aujourd'hui macg , )que ce n'était pas bon de jeter comme ca a la fenetre.

Quelqu'un a t il déjà rencontré ce phénomène?
Que conseilleriez vous?

Merci pour votre aide.

Z.


----------



## noerubiks (17 Décembre 2012)

si tu veux, tu peut essayer avec AppCleaner !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2012)

Salut,



zarathoustra a dit:


> => Vous ne pensez pas que ce n'est pas normal de conseiller une telle procédure de déinstallation? J'ai lu et relu plein de fois dans le forum mage (aujourd'hui macg , )que ce n'était pas bon de jeter comme ca a la fenetre.


Je ne vois pas trop ou est le problème : tu te déconnectes puis tu balances l'application à la corbeille.
C'est assez MacOS comme comportement, lorsqu'un désinstallateur n'est pas fourni


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Décembre 2012)

noerubiks a dit:


> si tu veux, tu peut essayer avec AppCleaner !



google drive semble tellement implanté dans le systeme que je me dis que appcleaner doit etre a la ramasse pour la mission que l'on lui demande

si quelqu'un l'a déjà fait et que ca a marché, je suis preneur, mais sinon je ne le sens pas....


----------



## gmaa (17 Décembre 2012)

D'accord avec sly54, c'est tout simple.
Pour compléter éventuellement :
Faire une recherche de google drive et jeter tout ce qui s'y rattache.
Et pour vérifier tu peux aussi afficher les invisibles (avec Onyx par exemple) et bis repetita le point n-1.
Évidemment si les "ajouts" n'ont pas le même nom, on passe à coté mais...


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Décembre 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> D'accord avec sly54, c'est tout simple.
> Pour compléter éventuellement :
> Faire une recherche de google drive et jeter tout ce qui s'y rattache.
> Et pour vérifier tu peux aussi afficher les invisibles (avec Onyx par exemple) et bis repetita le point n-1.
> Évidemment si les "ajouts" n'ont pas le même nom, on passe à coté mais...



merci pour vos explications

je vais (pour me donner bonne conscience) chercher un probleme sur des sites us

et en procédant au truc je posterai ici si j'ai eu un probleme avec app cleaner


----------



## gmaa (17 Décembre 2012)

Et si on veut être prudent (recommandé de toute façon!) on fait un clone avant...


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Décembre 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Et si on veut être prudent (recommandé de toute façon!) on fait un clone avant...



clone de tout le systeme?


----------



## gmaa (17 Décembre 2012)

Ben oui!


----------

